
Show HN: Video streaming for all - stoufa88
https://github.com/stoufa88/lawd-desktop
======
Prefinem
How is this any different than popcorn time?

~~~
stoufa88
it is not, but I'm trying to add it a new feature, live chat on movies. Do you
think it is worth it? You know the periscope style comments.

------
artellectual
uh oh...

